# TiVo to add MLB.com "soon"



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

On the TiVo earnings call yesterday, TiVo CEO Tom Rogers was quoted as saying, "Soon, we'll also be launching MLB.com on our platform to go along with the millions of content choices on TiVo already."


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

wow that would be awesome.... i sign up for that every year


----------



## Riverdome (May 12, 2005)

Assuming they are referring to the MLB.TV online content, correct? That would make me much more likely to upgrade my S3 to a Premiere. I would like the 4 tuners but otherwise there hasn't been enough reason to pull the trigger.


----------



## abqdan (Aug 29, 2012)

Millions of options? Does he mean the millions of cat videos on YouTube? I'm sure sports fans will welcome this, but I'd much rather see something like Amazon Prime working on the Tivo before this.


----------



## Bwatford141 (Jan 5, 2012)

This would be great! My Samsung mlb app is horrible. The app doesnt support audio yet for spring training!


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

Opening day today + Tivo time = app release October 3rd 2013


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

2012?


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

jrtroo said:


> 2012?


what are you talking about?


----------



## NSPhillips (May 31, 2007)

I think a few other major platforms like android tablets and PS3 launched part-way into the season, but it does seem crazy not to roll it out on opening day.


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

The MLB.com service is really, really good. Their iPad app is probably the best app out there for this kind of thing. I always get a good picture and the best feature of all is being able to select the video and audio sources separately, so I can watch the HD picture but listen to the home or away radio sound - AND the radio sound is perfectly synchronized with the video. I used the iPad app last year with the HDMI adapter to watch out-of-market games and got a perfect picture on my TV. Watching it on computer is just incredible because of the various overlays and information updated real-time which you can turn off and on easily or eliminate as you choose. Seems to me they thought of everything. If they come up with a Tivo interface, I really hope it is as near-perfect as their Apps on iPhone and iPad and the mlb.com website.

I have to repeat, the service is really, really, really good. So much content it's literally universal content as far as Major League Baseball is concerned. Game replays, condensed games, highlights, news stories from each home city about the games. It's worth the premium. Everything is there and it all works. A grand slam homerun if Tivo can pull this off.


----------



## Ed_Hunt (Jan 2, 2004)

Everything you said is right except that it works. I have been using it for 3-4 years now because its the only way to watch the Red Sox in California without cable. If there was any other option I would use it. Every year they ADD "ENHANCEMENTS" without fixing the glitches in the system. I was watching the 4th inning of the game Monday when the spinning circle came up and just went live to the 8th innning, the NexDef had shut down. This is common. The service is good if you don't have other options or if you want to watch games live, but watching an hour or so behind becomes an adventure.



dcstager said:


> The MLB.com service is really, really good. Their iPad app is probably the best app out there for this kind of thing. I always get a good picture and the best feature of all is being able to select the video and audio sources separately, so I can watch the HD picture but listen to the home or away radio sound - AND the radio sound is perfectly synchronized with the video. I used the iPad app last year with the HDMI adapter to watch out-of-market games and got a perfect picture on my TV. Watching it on computer is just incredible because of the various overlays and information updated real-time which you can turn off and on easily or eliminate as you choose. Seems to me they thought of everything. If they come up with a Tivo interface, I really hope it is as near-perfect as their Apps on iPhone and iPad and the mlb.com website.
> 
> I have to repeat, the service is really, really, really good. So much content it's literally universal content as far as Major League Baseball is concerned. Game replays, condensed games, highlights, news stories from each home city about the games. It's worth the premium. Everything is there and it all works. A grand slam homerun if Tivo can pull this off.


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

Ed I've not had those problems with NexDef on my computer. Do the obvious and reinstall the latest drivers for your video card and uninstall and reinstall NexDef. Make sure your computer's cooling fans are operating because you may be having a hardware failure when the system is pushed to display HD content at that resolution for so long.

I use the iPad app mostly and I love watching the games on it. The picture is so good on every platform.

Under no circumstances would I characterize the service as buggy or prone to crashes. It's solid and works super reliably in my experience. Honestly Ed,it really could be some problem on your end.

I just hope the Tivo app works as well as the iPad app and their web site. However, I can watch the games just fine on the big screen with the iPad - full 720p resolution, so nothing to complain about. An old portable likewise hooks up to my big screen easily and that works even better if I want to hear the local radio sound and watch the HD video feed.

I can't think of any service like this anywhere that has done this kind of thing any better. This is the only service I could ever give a complete, unconditional and unequivocal endorsement. It's absolutely outstanding in my experience (two years).


----------



## NSPhillips (May 31, 2007)

dcstager said:


> Ed I've not had those problems with NexDef on my computer. Do the obvious and reinstall the latest drivers for your video card and uninstall and reinstall NexDef. Make sure your computer's cooling fans are operating because you may be having a hardware failure when the system is pushed to display HD content at that resolution for so long.
> 
> I use the iPad app mostly and I love watching the games on it. The picture is so good on every platform.
> 
> ...


I've had MLB.TV since it came out and it has certainly come a long way. It has worked very well on my PS3, iOS devices and Toshiba android tablet (eventually... took a while to get widespread support). Timeshifting can be difficult -- particularly on the PS3 -- because the apps lack real Tivo-like fast forward and rewind functions. But watching a live game always works pretty well.

I rarely watch it on a PC anymore, but I have experienced some bugs with the NexDef plugin over the years. Nothing serious or persistent, but I'd call them occasionally annoying. For one thing, it sure beats the days of the 150k stream where you could barely make out the ball.

I think the quality of the eventual implementation on Tivo will depend on the third-party authors of the app. There's wide range of quality and functionality in the apps for Netflix, Pandora and Spotify, so at this point the value of MLB.TV on Tivo seems up in the air. Looking forward to trying it though.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Nexdef has well documented issues with Macs


----------



## Ed_Hunt (Jan 2, 2004)

The problem is the NexDef, I have all the drivers and a top of the line video card as well as 8 gigs of ram and a 3+mhz Processor. My internet speed comes up as 11,000 on their scale. As I said the service is fine if you don't have another option such as cable. The picture on my 60" Plasma is outstanding. If they ever figure out the NexDef problems it will be a great service, for now it is very good. I wouldn't have a problem with recommending this to someone but with caveats.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

I've never had problems with NexDef on my pc. It's rare that I have any glitches with any of the feeds.


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

MLB.com works fine without NexDef acceleration. If you think NexDef is the problem, uninstall that plugin. A fast computer and video card will render the MLB streams just fine without it. I run my old portable without it when I hook it up to my TV. I think your problem still may lie in your hardware setup and or/heat issues which cause the problems you are describing. Look for a good fan control utility if all the fans are operating but not cooling enough.


----------



## Ed_Hunt (Jan 2, 2004)

I watch the games in three different locations on three different computers on three different networks, have the same problems with nexdef. As far as not using nexdef, I watch the games from an hour or so behind so I don't have commercials between innings so I need it. What has been happening lately is nexdef disappears and the game goes live which is very aggravating. I have to click on part of the navigation bar and it starts up again at the beginning of the game. This wouldn't have anything to do with my connections.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

I guess we won't be seeing the MLB.tv app for the Tivo anytime soon?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Has anyone asked MLB?


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

Ed you have something different than what I get from mlb.com. Can anyone else buffer live games and start from the beginning and skip through the commercial breaks? Archived games are different but if there's a way to do what you are describing, I've never been able to do it or figure out how to do it.


----------



## Ed_Hunt (Jan 2, 2004)

dcstager said:


> Ed you have something different than what I get from mlb.com. Can anyone else buffer live games and start from the beginning and skip through the commercial breaks? Archived games are different but if there's a way to do what you are describing, I've never been able to do it or figure out how to do it.


You have to bring up the innings bar and click on the next half inning before it goes to commercial. Once it goes to commercial you can't click on it.


----------



## tarheelz (Jul 13, 2011)

Any news? I've got my subscription to mlb.tv but have to use my single Roku box to watch. NEED this on Tivo.


----------



## Ed_Hunt (Jan 2, 2004)

dcstager said:


> Ed you have something different than what I get from mlb.com. Can anyone else buffer live games and start from the beginning and skip through the commercial breaks? Archived games are different but if there's a way to do what you are describing, I've never been able to do it or figure out how to do it.


Have you tried this yet, it works great for skipping commercials.


----------



## NSPhillips (May 31, 2007)

This link appears encouraging. Sort of....

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/subscriptions/index.jsp?product=tivo


----------



## Riverdome (May 12, 2005)

NSPhillips said:


> This link appears encouraging. Sort of....
> 
> http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/subscriptions/index.jsp?product=tivo


Seems to confirm that it's at least something they expect to have eventually. Of course does nothing to give us a timeline but encouraging none the less.


----------



## moedaman (Aug 21, 2012)

Riverdome said:


> Seems to confirm that it's at least something they expect to have eventually. Of course does nothing to give us a timeline but encouraging none the less.


Meanwhile I've been watching the "Free Game Of the Day" on my Roku since the season started.

I don't know why companies (all companies and not just Tivo) make announcements about things that aren't ready to launch. Do they expect people not to purchase something else and just wait?


----------



## Riverdome (May 12, 2005)

I don't know if I would consider a comment made on an earnings call an announcement. And even if you do it was prefaced with "coming soon" which is important information for potential investors, thus the comment was made on the earnings call.


----------



## CubsWin (Mar 20, 2010)

Any new word on this since the season has started?


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

Aero 1 said:


> Opening day today + Tivo time = app release October 3rd 2013


that's ridiculous. There's no way they'd release it October 3. You should be ashamed to suggest that.

Releasing it October 3 actually could have value and allow access to playoofs and the world series.

Clearly November 15 is more likely. ;-)

and PS- been using MLB for years on android- and yes it does suck and has sucked and only mildly gets better each year. Just read the reviews. And I dont even attempt video- they screw up the audio broadcasts well enough. The ESPN app is a much better example of a rock solid app for android. (and I dont have some 8 dollar chinese knockoff phone- only really have had 'flagship' devices from verizon over the years so it's not like i have some oddball brand that isn't mainstream. So dont bring up "fractured environment" of whatever- they should be able to code to make all of the top 5 phones work without much effort)


----------



## Riverdome (May 12, 2005)

I've been using MLB At Bat on Android all season on my Galaxy Note 2 and it's been great. Probably have watched 50-60 hours of games with no problems as long as my 4G connection was consistent.


----------



## NSPhillips (May 31, 2007)

NSPhillips said:


> This link appears encouraging. Sort of....
> 
> http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/subscriptions/index.jsp?product=tivo


This link is now updated with a screenshot of the interface. But a lot of the details that you see on pages for other devices are still absent.


----------

